# Buttermilk Fried Chicken



## Gravy Queen (Apr 17, 2012)

Buttermilk Fried Chicken - recipe from Olive Magazine.

The chicken pieces were marinated overnight in buttermilk, which makes the chicken  very soft.

It was then coated in a lovely mix of seasoned flour (I use Doves Farm gluten free flour), paprika, cayenne pepper, garlic salt and dried herbs - oregano and thyme.

The chicken was fried briefly then baked in the oven.

Really tasty and popular with the family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks really good!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

Your chicken looks scrumptuous. 

I have a good question. In Madrid Capital, I have never seen Butter Milk --- I believe this product to be a " Sour Milk " --- Am I correct ?

Wondering, can Sour Cream ( crema agría ) be substituted for your chicken, or how could I take Regular Milk and make a butter milk from it ? And / or if this is too complicated, could I use another substitute ?

Thanks for the photographed postings. 
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Margie, I think you can add lemon to regular milk but I will check further for you.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

Due to fact that I have never seen butter milk in Spain or Italia, nor have I ever cooked with it;  is there a substitute for example: sour cream ( crema agria ) ? 

Your recipe looks scrumptuous ... 

Thanks for posting.
Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

Please do. I appreciate it.

I duplicated ur message by accident. Apologies. 

Thanks alot. 
Margi.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 17, 2012)

Margi, check post #2 here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f128/subbing-for-buttermilk-69980.html


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2012)

Buttermilk chicken is delicious. It is a favorite way of making fried chicken down South. 

Milk as a marinade for any meat makes it more tender and full of flavor. It is the enzymes in the milk that do it. I put about an 1/8 of a cup into a pound of ground beef for hamburgers. The burgers are so tender and juicy. Mix well and let stand for twenty minutes or so. Then add your seasonings. Everyone will be doing a happy dance. 

Although they say that baking is an absolute science, knowing some science in cooking can be a great help.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 18, 2012)

Addie I would never have thought of that.I will steal your method a claim it as my own on various UK sites
Grimoldi dont you grass me up.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 18, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Buttermilk Fried Chicken - recipe from Olive Magazine.
> 
> The chicken pieces were marinated overnight in buttermilk, which makes the chicken  very soft.
> 
> ...


They look fantastic mate  and I applaud your courage mon brav posting a fried chicken recipe in the home land of that fragrant dish


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Addie I would never have thought of that.I will steal your method a claim it as my own on various UK sites
> Grimoldi dont you grass me up.


 
Be my guest.  I have never been a believer in 'secret family recipes.' If I know of something that will make your food better, then I am very willing to share it. Call it your own if you want to. From here on in, it will be called the "Bolas method."   Happy eating.


----------



## Lemain (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, buttermilk is more than one thing...  Best to flick through the wiki article Buttermilk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The lactic bacteria is the same as that used in the making of 'continental' style butter.  It also used to be used in the manufacture of St Ivel Lactic Cheese -- a product I adored but was dropped as there was insufficient demand.  There is a 'bring back lactic cheese' pressure group, I believe


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

*Buttermilk: Info & Websites*

Thanks to everyone who posted some information on Gravy Queen´s Chicken in Buttermilk recipe. 

Appreciate all your time taken out to assist.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted some information on Gravy Queen´s Chicken in Buttermilk recipe.
> 
> Appreciate all your time taken out to assist.
> 
> ...


 
Margi, her recipe is the standard recipe of all Southern homes. You add your preferred seasonings to the flour. I prefer Italian herbs, oregano, thyme, etc. with some Parm or Romano cheese. I do not like rosemary, so I never use it. The buttermilk is what makes it so tender and delicious. Some folks double dip. They dip the chicken back into the buttermilk a second time after it has been floured the first time and then back into into the flour again. It makes for a thicker batter. Some folks just fry it until it is done. They don't place it in the oven to finish the cooking. I like her method better. Less time standing at the stove and more health friendly. And it is more likely to be cooked thoroughly. No uncooked meat in the middle as a surprise. This method of fried chicken is also popular for picnics. It is just as delicious cold as hot. If there is any left over after the meal, you find yourself going back an hour later to pick, pick, pick just one more time. It is hard to leave alone, no matter how full you feel. Happy eating!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Addie,

Good Evening and thanks for your assistance. My problem as I had explained earlier is, there is NO buttermilk in Madrid Capital or the Iberian Peninsula for that matter ... They have never even heard of it ! Culturally it is a Southern USA product, similar to a sour milk used for sauces and breads --- 

I am going to look at the websites, D.C. Members have sent me ... I might just have to Substitute here in Madrid Capital. I do not believe they have it in Italia either, however, I am still checking ... ( If I can make my own ricotta, perhaps, to make some ? ! Might be too complicated and time consuming. ) 

I shall keep all posted, as soon as I know, and I have many Chef contacts I am going to speak to later this week. 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Addie,
> 
> Good Evening and thanks for your assistance. My problem as I had explained earlier is, there is NO buttermilk in Madrid Capital or the Iberian Peninsula for that matter ... They have never even heard of it ! Culturally it is a Southern USA product, similar to a sour milk used for sauces and breads ---
> 
> ...


 
When we lived in Texas, buttermlk was always on my grocery list. My husband would just pour the whole quart into a pitcher, load it with black peppr, and then drink it right down. I would pass on it. It is a Southern thing. But during the holidays you can buy it up North. Lemon juice in whole mik will give you the same resuts as buttermilk. But good luck in your search for it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Addie ... Appreciate all your help. 
Margi.


----------



## Lemain (Apr 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Addie,
> 
> Good Evening and thanks for your assistance. My problem as I had explained earlier is, there is NO buttermilk in Madrid Capital or the Iberian Peninsula for that matter ... They have never even heard of it ! Culturally it is a Southern USA product, similar to a sour milk used for sauces and breads ---
> 
> ...



Margi, there are quite a few things like that.  For example, I could never find fresh cream in Italy, France or Spain - we lived in that part of the Med for eight years.  Marscaponi is the closest we ever got other than from a Brit shop.  I think you'll find that the lactic culture is available in powdered form in foil packs.  BUT, looking at the Wiki, it depends what you mean by 'buttermilk'.  All of the French, Italian and Spanish milk seems to be UHT -- very unpleasant to my taste and usually stabilised with chemicals  making it taste even more horrid -- or soured probably with lemon?  Personally, it's not to my taste for use alone though I'm sure it has its place in recipes.

Have a look here Lactic Acid Bacteria 

BINGO!!  Found it for you... Ascott Cheese Cultures and Cheese rennet Fermenta

Dinner at the George V, please, as a token of your appreciation 

Edit:  In Madrid you'll find that the Mercadona fresh milk is truly excellent.  Better than most French and Italian south of Genoa and as good as a lot of Swiss and Austrian milk.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

*Lemain:  Gratefully Appreciated - Thank You.*



Lemain said:


> Margi, there are quite a few things like that. For example, I could never find fresh cream in Italy, France or Spain - we lived in that part of the Med for eight years. Marscaponi is the closest we ever got other than from a Brit shop. I think you'll find that the lactic culture is available in powdered form in foil packs. BUT, looking at the Wiki, it depends what you mean by 'buttermilk'. All of the French, Italian and Spanish milk seems to be UHT -- very unpleasant to my taste and usually stabilised with chemicals making it taste even more horrid -- or soured probably with lemon? Personally, it's not to my taste for use alone though I'm sure it has its place in recipes.
> 
> Have a look here Lactic Acid Bacteria
> 
> ...


 
@ Lemain,

Mercadona ... Yes, I am familiar with it as well as El Corte Ingles in Preciados, Carmen and Serrano of course. 

So far; I have found that Buttermilk is made with 1 tablespoon fresh Lemon juice and 1/2 Cup Milk and 1/2 cup plain Yogurt or 1 cup Milk and 1 tblsp lemon juice ...

I am still researching ... I just looked at the product that you recommended as well ... 

I shall have more time at the weekend to organise and sort all --- I appreciate all your assistance, suggestions and time.

Thanks again.
Have a lovely evening.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya gotta luv DC. 

Got a problem? Come here for the answer. And if we don't know it, we will search for it. A simple little statement. "I love the recipe for Buttermilk Chicken, but I can't find buttermilk where I live."

We have provided her with so many solutions that she will be eating Buttermilk Chicken very soon.  And she will love every bite.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes I agree Addie, and I do hope Margi will have her succulent chicken very soon!

Bolero - ah yes I am a fly by the seat of my pants kinda gal. Fearless. (and a bit daft).


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yes I agree Addie, and I do hope Margi will have her succulent chicken very soon!
> 
> Bolero - ah yes I am a fly by the seat of my pants kinda gal. Fearless. (and a bit daft).


 
My kind of gal. Daft!!! Just like me. I love to do things to people that make them stop and think. Nothing that will hurt them, just make them think. Like sometimes I will be _'backing talkwards'_ and _'wixing the mords up'_ in the middle of a sentence. They get a look on their face that says, "Did I just hear right? Did she speak a foreign language. Or does she have a speech impediment? Should I ask her about it? If it is a speech impediment, will her feeliing be hurt? " So the end up saying nothing and walk away confused. It does give them something to think about for a while.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 18, 2012)

gravy queen, i really like the idea of partially frying, then baking to finish buttermilk fried chicken. 

i've made southern fried chicken a few times and the trick seems to be cooking the big breasts first at a slightly lower temp because they take longer, then frying the smaller legs and thighs. again, it's all about the temp of the oil so as to have the chicken cook through without burning the coating.

but finishing everything in the oven together might be the way to go. 

thanks for the tip.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Lemain,
> 
> Mercadona ... Yes, I am familiar with it as well as El Corte Ingles in Preciados, Carmen and Serrano of course.
> 
> ...


 
Margi, 

     I place 1 Tablespoon of white vinegar into a measuring cup and fill it up with milk until it reaches one cup.  Let it sit for five minutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Margi,
> 
> I place 1 Tablespoon of white vinegar into a measuring cup and fill it up with milk until it reaches one cup.  Let it sit for five minutes.



+1

Great tip!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

*King Arthur Dried Buttermilk*

Good Afternoon Ladies & Gentlemen,

My older daughter Naia and her husband Daniel who reside six months of the year on the northern Florida coast, close to St. Augustine, have recommended a dried Buttermilk product from a company called King Arthur, which also produces flour products ... 

She told me, that it is a good pair for my needs to make Gravy Queen´s Fried Chicken. They ordered it to be sent to them, and then, my older daughter shall Federal Express or DHL it to me ...

So, thanks again, and I shall let you know the results of my 1st Fried Chicken in Buttermilk. 

Another alternative recommended by Merlot on D.C. and a friend on another Forum, was to combine:

White wine vinegar & Milk ... 

So, I believe I am going to wait for these dried Buttermilk packets ... 

Kindest Regards.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

Merlot,

Thanks so much for the suggestion.

Shall play around this weekend ... and see how it works ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am well acquainted with King Arthur Flour, forgot they had dried buttermilk...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

@ Princess Fiona,

Yesterday it occured to me, why don´t we just call Naia ( my older daughter ) ... She is a Nutritional Biologist turned Pastry Baker ! 

I am going to experiment with the:

white vinegar with milk
the lemon with milk
the lemon, plain yogurt & milk 

JUST TO SEE how 3 tiny pieces of chicken come out ! 

I shall let u all know the results ? ! 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 19, 2012)

Whoopee! Shall look forward to the results. Dont forget to give your chicken a good overnight soaking in the buttermilk.

I used a mix of chicken thighs and drumsticks, fairly even in size. We don't really get big breasts here.............

I like to use thighs as they are juicy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Addie,
> 
> Good Evening and thanks for your assistance. My problem as I had explained earlier is, there is NO buttermilk in Madrid Capital or the Iberian Peninsula for that matter ... They have never even heard of it ! Culturally it is a Southern USA product, similar to a sour milk used for sauces and breads ---
> 
> ...


I'm surprised. When I lived in Northern Germany, we drank buttermilk + lemonade or orange juice when it was hot in the summer. I can still recall the containers that looked like large yogurt containers. ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

@ Gravy Queen,

Thanks so much for all your interest and support. I shall let you know how it turns out. Naia should receive within 2 days ( Saturday Morning ). So, she will 48 hours -  2 day mail Via Air Special Handling ... so more or less Wednesday of next week ...

In meantime, I shall play with 1 breast, and do:

1 tblsp lemon + 1 cup milk

1 tblsp white vinegar + 1 cup milk

1 tblsp lemon + 1/2 cup plain Greek yogurt + 1 cup milk 

Let´s see ... one piece of chicken -- divided into three for a taste testing !!!  The Greek Yogurt one could work --- perhaps not the same taste as King Arthur´s Dried Buttermilk; however, similarities ... Then, Merlot and a few others, recommended the Vinegar with Milk or the Lemon with Milk, and these were online ! 

SO, I shall play about until KING ARTHUR RINGS THE DOORBELL !!! I am sure Addie shall be pleased. 

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 19, 2012)

I love buttermilk and use it for all kinds of things. I substitute water-downed greek yogurt with a bit of lime added when I'm out of buttermilk. For cooking, the powdered works, and, buttermilk freezes. I have 1 cup containers that I use to freeze it if I'm not going to use it all within a reasonable time. I am, however, inclined to drink it with freshly grated black pepper and grated lime zest on top...one of those Midwest things (drinking buttermilk).


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 19, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Whoopee! Shall look forward to the results. Dont forget to give your chicken a good overnight soaking in the buttermilk.
> 
> I used a mix of chicken thighs and drumsticks, fairly even in size. We don't really get big breasts here.............
> 
> I like to use thighs as they are juicy.


Tom mate how can we let this pass. I must say Quint old boy I do favour a juicy thigh.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

CWS,

Greek yogurt water downed with lime for a Substitute ... Yes, this was on list further up the thread ... 

Thanks again.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh dear. We have one member that is goiing to spend the weekend playing with one breast. Another member is tellinig us how they don't get big breasts in the Midwest. So sorry to hear that. Perhaps the member that is going to be playing with one breast, can give you some help. 

I am not responsible for coffee on the screens.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

@ Addie,

Thanks for the humorous side of things ... I had been thinking that " one member is really hedonistic and has a one track --- " ... and I am going to experiment with Subbing Buttermilk ! And to top it off, we have a male member who likes THIGHS !!! 

Well, glad you have given us all a good laugh ...

Thanks for joining us today.

Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Addie,
> 
> Thanks for the humorous side of things ... I had been thinking that " one member is really hedonistic and has a one track --- " ... and I am going to experiment with Subbing Buttermilk ! And to top it off, we have a male member who likes THIGHS !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerise (Apr 19, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Buttermilk Fried Chicken - recipe from Olive Magazine.
> 
> The chicken pieces were marinated overnight in buttermilk, which makes the chicken very soft.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful color and pic, GQ.

I usually use boneless skinless chicken breasts & bake, but I like the idea of partial frying & then baking to finish the dish.

I love buttermilk and/or ranch dressing over ice cold lettuce wedges, salad, etc.

If buttermilk is not readily available in your area, another way to go is dry buttermilk or ranch dressing mix (to add to the flour):

Hidden Valley - Salad Dressing & Salad Seasonings


----------



## radhuni (Apr 19, 2012)

It looks very tasty, I will try the dish, thank you


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

@ Cerise,

Interesting point, Ranch Dressing ... There is a Taste of America Supermarket in Madrid Capital, and they have Paul Newman´s Salad Dressings ... 

I am going to taste test the Plain Greek Yogurt, Milk and Lemon one tomorrow ... and see if that works until I receive the King Arthur´s Dried Buttermilk Packet from my older daughter next Wednesday morning via Fed. Express or DHL. 

The Ranch dressing can be interesting option perhaps ...

Thanks.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 20, 2012)

I usually put the chicken in a zippie for 48 hours with a quart of buttermilk....but then, I've been waiting for the 4 trays of ice cubes to freeze so I can try buttermilk-avocado ice cream this weekend...I love buttermilk.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 20, 2012)

Another good buttermilk idea is to make Chicken Nuggets (this is a Nigella recipe). You use chicken fillets and cut them into strips/or chunks, soak them overnight in buttermilk. Then just coat them in bashed up Ritz crackers. Ritz crackers are nice little crispy salty crackers here and you can get a cheesey version. I suppose any savoury bashed up cracker will do.

The nuggets are better fried though, I tried the oven with them and they were dry. They cook fairly quick too so a quick fry wont hurt anyone. Really nice with a chillie type dip or hummus/tzaziki type dip. 

Good luck with all your buttermilk experiments!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

Good afternoon once again. 

Does Nigella have a website ? Is he or she a T.V. Chef ? 

Thanks. Your Nuggets sound good too ... 

I so rarely fry ... so, that is why I have never had buttermilk chicken ! And I have never lived in the south of the USA, except for holidays to South Miami Beach, where my parents had retired and bought a Condo on the beach. 

So I am so curious to taste test your recipe ! 

Have nice wkend.



Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Gravy Queen,
> 
> Good afternoon once again.
> 
> ...



Margi, Nigella Lawson is a British chef with shows on Food Network, along with cookbooks, etc.  She has her own style, 

Www.nigella.com/


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 21, 2012)

*Greek Yogurt, Milk & Lemon Juice Marinated Breasts*

Gravy Train,

I had marinated a half of breast of chicken in each of 4 different marinades ...

1. The Greek Yogurt, milk and Lemon
2. The Greek Yogurt, milk & Lime
3. The white wine vinegar, Milk and Greek Yogurt 
4. Ranch dressing by Paul Newman sprinkled with a variety of dried Mediterranean herbs ( basil, oregano, thyme, parsley & a pinch of freshly ground rose, black and green peppercorns )


At lunch time, I shall follow your directions --- as if these were marinated in Buttermilk ... Let us see ...

Today is Italian Day, so I shall be preparing my Grandmom´s Prawn Risotto which I posted in the Fish Section ... 

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 21, 2012)

Margi

Delighted to have you on board the Groovy Gravy Train !!

Wow you mean business don't you, what a fantastic selection you have chosen, I can't wait to hear/see the results!

Yes Nigella is a british cook, not professionally trained. She has a wide selection of tv programmes, I think the ones more aimed at the american market were Nigella Feasts and Nigella Express. 

I will write up the Ritzy Chicken Nuggets recipe for you too just in case you would like to try. I don't fry stuff very often hence I did like the buttermilk chicken recipe finished in the oven. However, the Ritzy nuggets are nicer fried. 

Have a fab weekend.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Buttermilk Fried Chicken for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 21, 2012)

*Chicken Breast from Drab to Fab !*

Saturday 19.00 Hours.

Gravey Queen,

Good Evening. Firstly, out of the five experiments, without "Dried Buttermilk" from King Arthur, the tastiest in order are:

1st: 1/2 Greek Yogurt ( not Greek style), 1 tblsp. Lime Juice from fresh Lime and 3/4 cup regular milk. For us, it had a slight slight Tzaziki taste yet, with an undertone of fresh lime instead of the Feta cheese.

The 2nd: 1/2 cup Greek Yogurt, 1 tblsp. fresh Lemon Juice and 3/4 cup Milk. This was quite similar except it had the citròn aroma. 

The 3rd: 1/4 Cup Paul Newman´s Ranch Dressing Bottled in glass jar from the Taste of America Shop, 1/2 cup Greek Yogurt to thicken and 1 tsp. of fresh Lemon Juice. Twangy is the best way to describe ... Yet, as this dressing is not home made, it has the taste of a bottled dressing which does not suit us too much.

4th: 1 tblsp. Balsamic White Vinegar and 1 cup of regular milk ... the texture is too thin. 

5th: 1 cup regular milk, 1 tblsp. lemon juice, again the texture, no body.

Then, I had my Mediterranean calling, and sampled this recipe from an old magazine called Food & Wine: 

1 cup finely chopped fresh fennel 
1 tblsp. frods
3/4 cup Greek Yogurt
1 tsp. white Balsamic vinegar
1/4 tblps. chopped finely basil herb
1/4 tblsps. chopped finely parsley herb
1/4 tblsps. chopped finely oregano herb 
1/4 tblsps. chopped finely mint herb 
salt and black freshly ground pepper
1 egg white 

I combined all with the electric mixer and then prepared Gravy Queen´s spiced flour preparation, marinated the chicken for a 1/2 hour and dredged very lightly the 2 chicken breasts that were pounded thin into the flour mixture, and sautéed in Evoo 2 mins. per side and then baked ... Aromatic and lovely ...

My oldest daughter Naia, called to say, she received the King Arthur and she had mailed it this morning via DHL which is a Federal Express 2 day service via airmail. So I shall have the Dried Buttermilk on Tuesday !!! 

Have nice wkend.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, Margi!  You have a whole new wonderful world about to open to you.

Not only will you enjoy the heavenly taste of buttermilk-fried chicken, but you can now partake of another delectable Southern staple...cornbread.  There's nothin' better to have with a big bowl of chili or a bowl of white beans and ham.  Yep!!  That's good ole Southern cookin'!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 21, 2012)

Katie H said:


> Oh, Margi!  You have a whole new wonderful world about to open to you.
> 
> Not only will you enjoy the heavenly taste of buttermilk-fried chicken, but you can now partake of another delectable Southern staple...cornbread.  There's nothin' better to have with a big bowl of chili or a bowl of white beans and ham.  Yep!!  That's good ole Southern cookin'!


+1 I love buttermilk......


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

*Polenta or Cornbread*

@ CSW,

Good Morning.

Thanks for your reply to my dilemma with having to order Dried Buttermilk from King Arthur. Actually, this has been " out of curiousity " ... My palate is Mediterranean ... I try things out of curiousity ... 

However, it is too complicated and the ingredients are NOT fresh, they are dried in packets ... So, a last time on this side of the Atlantic ... I would prefer to have Buttermilk Chicken in The UK or Germany or the USA or Canada, next time over in one of these countries. 

I do not have much of a "sweet tooth", and prefer savoury, salty and Piquant Piquant over sweet ... 

In ref to corn: In Italy, there is Polenta ... I prefer it savoury and very very firm, NOT like a porridge or mushy. 

In ref to corn: In Spain, the only corn, feeds the horses, pigs, donkies and the goats ! There is no corn on the cob --- and the little that there is, is for the 4 hoofs !! or grown for frozen food industry ... 

I can get corn flour to make corn bread, and I like it as a breakfast cake with my Espresso. 

None the less, I prefer to have Mexican at: Todo a Mexico, an old friend´s restaurant than cook it at home --- I like Fajitas with Shrimp, corn flour tortillas, Guacamole, corn chips called Fritos and enchiladas filled with Mexican cheese. 

I save the Tex Mex for vacations over to the USA ... 

Have a nice Sunday. 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------

